
Ask what do you need two laptops for is gender bias - educationdata
https://twitter.com/AstronomerAmber/status/1064624037748342784
======
LandR
How does she know the guy was only asking because she was a woman?

Maybe he was just an ass and would have asked the same of a guy, in the same
patronizing way.

As for this being a reason we don't have more women in stem, please. This just
looks like someone looking for an excuse to be a victim.

------
phillipseamore
Wouldn't 2 laptops be close or over the battery sizes allowed per passenger?

~~~
DerekL
Probably not. The FAA says you can have any number of lithium ion batteries,
if each one is 100 Wh or less.

[https://www.faa.gov/about/office_org/headquarters_offices/as...](https://www.faa.gov/about/office_org/headquarters_offices/ash/ash_programs/hazmat/passenger_info/media/Airline_passengers_and_batteries.pdf)

